# The Path to Hemp in Texas.



## Muntantlizzardv2 (May 4, 2020)

So The the starting gun has been fired. Have you thought about joining the race? I intend to and have waited years. Come along with me on a journey to legal hemp cultivation in the State of Texas. This thread will provide documentation of the process. Another will be made to instruct. 

Lets get started
So this is the timeline from the TDA.







I am now researching how to apply please be patient

Thank you for watching.
Bubba Seeds.


----------



## Muntantlizzardv2 (May 4, 2020)

I just made a phone call the Texas Department of Ag. I was surprised by my findings, i'm uploading the call recording now. If not ill type a transcript.
So how do I upload a .WAV?


----------



## Muntantlizzardv2 (May 4, 2020)

Here is how it went.


> "TX Dpt of AG Im ****** ****** how can i help you?"
> "Id like to inquire about obtaining a hemp license"
> " I have been instructed to tell you to send an email to [email protected]"
> " I think you very much, is that all you have?"
> ...


----------



## Muntantlizzardv2 (May 4, 2020)

The Email Reads




> HOWDY Y’ALL
> 
> I just called the TDA, the attached file is the conversation. I intend to act accordingly with the law. Please send me any information I need to get started, I well send you anything you need.
> 
> ...


Now, I await the reply.
Feel free to comment your Advices, Questions and Experiences related to licensing.


----------



## Muntantlizzardv2 (May 4, 2020)

Texas Department of agriculture : Hemp Regulations
















Texas Hemp Application


----------



## Muntantlizzardv2 (May 4, 2020)

So far I've completed the Application. They asked for $205.


----------



## Muntantlizzardv2 (May 5, 2020)

This explains a lot about what i'm dealing with.




 Today I did a bit of research and considered what markets I will approach.
Tomorrow, try to contact a buyer for Fiber, hemp hearts, oils, and basically make sure i'm now wasting any time.
Also try to track down some funding for the license fee. I have $0 so far, first im trying family, then some commercial nurseries i have contacts with and last if all that dont work out sell my left ***.


----------



## Muntantlizzardv2 (May 5, 2020)

I got an email at 9:24 p.m. kinda late I think. It reads...


> *From: *Hemp
> *Sent: *Tuesday, May 5, 2020 9:09 PM
> *To: *Bubba Seeds
> *Subject: *RE: Request for obtaining hemp license
> ...


I've pretty much posted the video, there is a list of list 90 requirements I need to compile and post but it is available on the site above.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 16, 2020)

“
Dallas, Texas-based Panda Biotech today announced it is developing its first industrial hemp processing facility to produce high-quality, textile-grade fiber and premium cellulose.
The “Panda High Plains Hemp Gin” will be located in Lubbock County, Texas, and is expected will be the largest hemp decortication center in the United States and one of the largest in the world, according to a company announcement this week.
“Panda Biotech plans on deploying the most technologically advanced, highest capacity and first-of-its-kind industrial hemp decorticating equipment ever used to separate the fiber and cellulose from the stalk,” according to a press release.”

This native Texan says “You go, son”. Good luck. I hope everything comes together for you. Hit Willie up about buying for his biodiesel operation.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 16, 2020)

Lubbock has years of experience with cotton ginning. Most of the gins are pretty much shut down. The cotton is picked and packed into modules. These are basically shipped to where regulations don’t exist and labor is cheap. Should be a good pool still of gin workers. I used to live in Lubbock. Frigging bud was $20 s gram in 2009.


----------



## Muntantlizzardv2 (May 17, 2020)

Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## Muntantlizzardv2 (May 17, 2020)

ITS A DESERT I had to buy water there just to live. Its going to be full of those collage kids too. I think its a great idea due to the weather always being 100+ and Dry.


----------



## HMAC_5356 (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm subbing to this thread.

I'm following along to see how all this will unfold and very excited about it. Other than Lubbock will there be any locations in Texas to process hemp? I saw a company called Cherokee Hemp Corp who mentioned they have a facility in Comanche, Tx. Anyone familiar with this?

I'm completely new to hemp but I've been in agriculture a long time and would love to give this a try.


----------



## BaRabus (Aug 12, 2020)

I live in Houston TX. M fiance' and I was discussing possible plans of leaving to cultivate marijuana. If they are starting to open the gates, I should just wait it out. Nice thread. Keep the information coming.


----------



## Muntantlizzardv2 (Aug 12, 2020)

Man idk whats going on but things are tanking I hear. "texas hoped hemp would bail them out, but the crop has not yet delivered." I need hemp seeds and the license money still.


BaRabus said:


> I live in Houston TX. M fiance' and I was discussing possible plans of leaving to cultivate marijuana. If they are starting to open the gates, I should just wait it out. Nice thread. Keep the information coming.


They just banned smoking the flower. I want to tell you to stay and wait. but we need more.


----------



## Muntantlizzardv2 (Aug 12, 2020)

someone tried to sell me 15,000 lbs of hemp flower...yeah its bad


----------



## BaRabus (Aug 12, 2020)

Yeah, we are both Veterans. She was in the Army and spent time in Colorado. She doesn't want to go back. LOL. I said well, OK? Wow, you think it's the pandemic that is putting things on freeze?


----------



## Muntantlizzardv2 (Aug 13, 2020)

I'd like you to help me with the fan here


----------



## BaRabus (Aug 13, 2020)

with the Fan? Help? How so


----------



## mudballs (Nov 26, 2021)

Muntantlizzardv2 said:


> So far I've completed the Application. They asked for $205.


this guy was super excited...i could do hemp on my acreage but i don't know...that whole testing for less than .03% THC or kill the crop has me gunshy on the whole idea. I wonder if this guy has email notifications on that's why im posting...see if i can ping him in the netherworld and see if he returns to continue the convo.


----------



## GanjaJack (Dec 7, 2021)

Muntantlizzardv2 said:


> Man idk whats going on but things are tanking I hear. "texas hoped hemp would bail them out, but the crop has not yet delivered." I need hemp seeds and the license money still.
> 
> They just banned smoking the flower. I want to tell you to stay and wait. but we need more.



SO they pulled a Cuomo on you... That's what he did in NY, "ohh you can have medical marijuana, but, only in joint form and it has to be crushed so there is no buds, and must be inspected for such."

There were rumors that he was going to legalize it recreationally in NY, but then ban the smoking of it. LOL!

Also here in NY, hemp was huge at the first year, they were talking 38-48,000 an acre.... The "market" got flooded before the harvest and the price bottomed out, now in my area of southerntier of NY, I see the former hemp farms their farms are either in foreclosure, or being sold. Their hemp plants were left in the ground, and only grew like 2 foot tall. That was like 3 years ago. The farms all still sit on the market. They originally were all beef farms raising cattle for "Steak-ums".... But that in itself can be a hard business.


----------



## Autodoctor (Dec 7, 2021)

Didn’t read all this thread but Texas hemp lic is exactly that hemp. No female plants only male. No thc. So if you wanna get in the hemp rope buisiness then go for growing hemp in Texas


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 9, 2021)

HMAC_5356 said:


> I'm subbing to this thread.
> 
> I'm following along to see how all this will unfold and very excited about it. Other than Lubbock will there be any locations in Texas to process hemp? I saw a company called Cherokee Hemp Corp who mentioned they have a facility in Comanche, Tx. Anyone familiar with this?
> 
> I'm completely new to hemp but I've been in agriculture a long time and would love to give this a try.


Comanche is right by Lubbock


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 9, 2021)

Autodoctor said:


> Didn’t read all this thread but Texas hemp lic is exactly that hemp. No female plants only male. No thc. So if you wanna get in the hemp rope buisiness then go for growing hemp in Texas


Texas sucks and I'm a native. Their medical marijuana program is only for patients suffering a specific seizure disorder. THAT'S IT! Most backward thinking state in the country. Run by asshole Baptists and right wing cucks. I mean they elected Ted Cruz and Louie Gohmert and they keep reelecting them.


----------



## Paddletail (Dec 10, 2021)

They actually added a lot more on to the med program this year but it's still a complete joke. House Bill 1535.


"Thousands more Texans can now be prescribed medical cannabis oil with low levels of THC, the ingredient that gets people high.

House Bill 1535, which went into effect Wednesday, expands the state’s compassionate use program to people with any type of cancer and those dealing with post-traumatic stress disorder.

The law also doubled the THC limit allowable under the program from 0.5% to 1%."









New Medical Marijuana Law Goes Into Effect, Expanding Access To Cancer Patients And Texans With PTSD | Houston Public Media


Lawmakers also increased the allowable level of THC, the psychoactive ingredient in cannabis. But not by much.




www.houstonpublicmedia.org


----------



## Muntantlizzardv2 (Dec 14, 2021)

Alright New update! We've Decided to continue to with the license procurement. Seriously. And I would love to hear from anyone else in this great state/ outcomes, cautions, numbers of anyking(we love numers)
And I got a new phone number, being we're doing this legally I dont mind sharing any information as well.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 11, 2022)

Muntantlizzardv2 said:


> Alright New update! We've Decided to continue to with the license procurement. Seriously. And I would love to hear from anyone else in this great state/ outcomes, cautions, numbers of anyking(we love numers)
> And I got a new phone number, being we're doing this legally I dont mind sharing any information as well.


ok Muntant...here ya go



https://www.texasagriculture.gov/Portals/0/forms/COMM/Hemp/TDA_Hemp_FAQ_04-01-20.pdf



100 for the license
100 for the lot
100 for the facility

so that's 3 bills

my problem is the testing part before harvest.......wait what???


----------



## Weedoguido (May 12, 2022)

hotrodharley said:


> Lubbock has years of experience with cotton ginning. Most of the gins are pretty much shut down. The cotton is picked and packed into modules. These are basically shipped to where regulations don’t exist and labor is cheap. Should be a good pool still of gin workers. I used to live in Lubbock. Frigging bud was $20 s gram in 2009.


Times sure do change, I lived in round Rock in the mid to late 90's, Mexican brick was 100-120 per QP.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 12, 2022)

Weedoguido said:


> Times sure do change, I lived in round Rock in the mid to late 90's, Mexican brick was 100-120 per QP.


You have to know some really really poor folks to even find brickweed there. I tried.


----------



## Muntantlizzardv2 (May 12, 2022)

Update, we've started prototyping hemp extracts for dabs. Also landed some contacts to sell everything produced. Now looking for loans to meet demand.


----------

